# suffixe -iser dans les néologismes



## Viobi

Bonjour, 
Voici une question que je ne m'étais jamais posée, et qui a été soulevée en MP par Pyan (merci d'avoir attiré mon attention sur ce point! ) quand j'ai utilisé le néologisme "googliser" (qui n'est pas de moi, tant s'en faut!).
La question, c'est pourquoi ce -iser, plutôt qu'un simple -er?
Le suffixe -iser indique en général l'idée de transformation et d'adaptation: nationaliser, c'est rendre national, indemniser c'est (essayer de) rendre indemne, germaniser, c'est rendre allemand, féminiser, rendre féminin, caraméliser, transformer en (ou recouvrir de) caramel, etc.
Mais là? Spontanément, j'y vois le sens de "soumettre à (l'action de)"/"faire passer dans la moulinette de": on soumet le mot à google pour voir ce qui en sort. Et le seul exemple qui me vient de ce suffixe dans ce sens là, c'est "ioniser". C'est maigre, et pourtant je suis sûre que -iser est nettement plus naturel à l'oreille.

Qu'en est-il, à votre avis? Avez-vous en tête d'autres néologismes courants illustrant l'usage du suffixe -iser (ou son non-usage)? Vous vient-il une explication? Grand merci de me prêter quelques-unes de vos synapses!


----------



## xmarabout

personnellement, je ne vois pas de contradiction entre la première définition (transformation, adaptation) et la seconde même si cette dernière n'implique pas transformation. Mais tant au niveau de google que des ions, il y a une certaine transformation... Surtout qu'on ne sait pas ce que google fait de notre recherche...


----------



## Viobi

Voilà qui m'éclaire! 
Merci quand même d'avoir essayé! D'autres avis ou exemples?


----------



## tilt

_Médiatiser_ n'est-ce pas soumettre à l'action des médias ?


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, ce suffixe est référencé dans le cnrtl :




			
				cnrtl said:
			
		

> *A.  −*  [La base est un adj.; le sens du verbe est « rendre » + adj.]
> ...
> 
> *B.  −*  [La base est un subst.; le sens du verbe est « transformer en » + subst. et/ou « soumettre à (l'action de) » + subst.]



Ceci dit la plupart des exemples qui y sont fournis me semblent plutôt à classer dans la première catégorie.

Ceci dit, on a bien eu _carshériser_...


----------



## Viobi

Ah oui, ioniser, médiatiser, carshériser... ce n'est pas encore la foule, mais ça commencer à faire un groupuscule! 
Merci pour la référence, Grop, j'avoue que je n'avais pas vérifié! Et la différence adj/nom est intéressante sémantiquement.

Est-ce qu'il vous semblerait pertinent de considérer globalement que le simple -er indiquerait plutôt que la transformation ou l'influence, la création pure et simple? Référencer, c'est créer une référence, écarter, créer un écart, chanter, émettre un chant, enfanter, faire naître un enfant, etc. Ce qui expliquerait que "googler" ou "carshérer" ne soient pas envisagés, puisqu'il n'est pas question de générer quoi que ce soit?


----------



## tilt

Viobi said:


> Est-ce qu'il vous semblerait pertinent de considérer globalement que le simple -er indiquerait plutôt que la transformation ou l'influence, la création pure et simple? [...] Ce qui expliquerait que "googler" ou "carshérer" ne soient pas envisagés, puisqu'il n'est pas question de générer quoi que ce soit?


Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit aussi simple. _Brosser_, c'est soumettre à l'action d'une brosse, pas créer une brosser.

Quant à l'idée que _googler _ne serait "pas envisagé", c'est loin d'être le cas puisque beaucoup de gens l'emploient de toutes façons.


----------



## xmarabout

Il y a sans doute aussi une question d'eu-phonie qui joue là dedans: googliser, carsheriser me semble plus facile à dire (même si plus long) que googler ou carshérer...


----------



## Viobi

peut-être, en effet.
Au temps pour moi pour le -er.


----------



## Chimel

xmarabout said:


> Il y a sans doute aussi une question d'eu-phonie qui joue là dedans: googliser, carsheriser me semble plus facile à dire (même si plus long) que googler ou carshérer...


C'est ce que je pense aussi. On n'est pas ici en présence d'un néologisme qui résulte d'un processus de création conscient et maîtrisé, comme lorsqu'une ou quelques personnes baptisent un appareil nouveau ou une technique de leur invention et prennent pour cela le temps de la réflexion.

Ici, c'est plutôt une création spontanée et populaire, qui résulte de l'air du temps et dans laquelle l'oreille joue un rôle primordial, bien plus que le sens précis des préfixes ou suffixes utilisés. J'entends d'ailleurs aussi régulièrement quelque chose comme "googueuler", que je ne sais pas très bien comment écrire. Manifestement, le bisyllabique "googler" passe mal à l'oreille, peut-être parce qu'au présent cela donnerait "je/il google".


----------



## Viobi

D'accord avec toi, Chimel, mais il ne faut pas non plus sous-estimer l'oreille populaire: les choix non théorisés qui font évoluer la langue (c'est-à-dire ceux qui s'imposent à l'usage) sont globalement le fruit d'une compréhension intuitive du fonctionnement de la langue. Ne pas oublier que la grammaire n'a jamais fait beaucoup plus que cartographier la langue, et ne la modèle que rarement. Elle constate l'état de la langue et tente de l'expliquer de manière cohérente; sauf exceptions, elle ne le commande pas...


----------



## Chimel

Oui, c'est juste aussi.


----------



## snarkhunter

Pour ma part, j'ai déjà lu à quelques reprises le néologisme "conscientiser", dont je doute fort qu'on le trouve dans les dictionnaires courants !...


----------



## xmarabout

"conscientiser" est bien dans le Larousse...


----------



## Mauricet

_Karcheriser_ : soumettre à l'action d'un "Karcher", outil de nettoyage de la marque de ce nom qui ne s'écrit pas Carsher. Et _ioniser_, c'est bien transformer (des molécules, électriquement neutres) en ions. C'est régulier selon la définition de _-iser_ donnée par CNRTL. _Googliser_ (prononcé gougueliser) vient tout naturellement pour "soumettre à l'action de Google". Il faudrait plutôt s'interroger sur _googler_ ... Mais bien sûr il y a des exemples : _marteler_, _peigner_,_ ... _(sûrement plein d'autres, mais je sèche).


----------



## Viobi

Oui, il me semblait bien que ce carshériser là n'était pas très net!


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

La citation suivante provient du _Monde _d'aujourd'hui : « Tous ceux à qui nous avons parlé aux États-Unis ont jugé que la libération d'Al-Megrahi [le Libyen condamné à la prison à vie après l'attentat de Lockerbie] était une erreur sérieuse [...]  Il nous faut désormais *désécossiser* notre image de marque. »


----------



## quinoa

Quid de vaporiser, pulvériser et atomiser, c'est transformer ou disperser en atomes, poussières et vapeur.

Et il y a aussi _psychologiser_ = analyser et traiter d'un point de vue psychologique.
Peut-être qu'ici on rejoint googliser = analyser et traiter par le biais de google.

Allez savoir!!! Qu'en dites-vous?


----------



## Viobi

Oui, Quinoa, psychologiser, c'est bien ça, je n'y avais pas pensé...

Quand au "désécossiser" du _Monde_, il m'a des allures quasi-oulipiennes! Merci, Pierre Simon, de nous l'offrir! 
Mais, outre que l'attachement que je porte à l'Écosse me pousse à désapprouver d'office toute "désécossisation" de quelque nature que ce soit, je crois qu'il se rattache à la première catégorie, celle de la transformation.

A moins, horreur à peine envisageable!, que ces cuistres aient inventé un désécossiseur à l'action duquel ils souhaitent soumettre leur image de marque!


----------

